# Motion Control - Führungstisch



## arena (9 Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen Führungstisch bauen. So ähnlich wie hier:
  - http://s195130324.online.de/führungstisch-2.jpg

Der Führungstisch soll dabei eine Bahn abfahren. Die Koordinaten oder die Daten der Bahn sollen von einem PC an die SPS übergeben werden.

Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich auf dem Gebiet Steuerungen / Motion Control noch relativ unerfahren bin.

Das ganze möchte ich mit Siemens-Komponenten realisieren. Mit der FM 357-2 müsste das realisierbar sein, oder ?

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was ich sonst noch alles brauche ?


Vielen Dank,
mfg arena









-----------


----------



## Grubba (10 Juni 2008)

Mit der FM357-2 sollte das auf jeden Fall gehen. (Das Handbuch kann man sich ja herunterladen, dann kannst Du schon mal sehen was die FM so alles kann)

Wenn Du also die FM357-2 verwenden möchtest benötigst Du sonst eigentlich nur noch die SPS und natürlich Deine Antriebe. Die sind halt abhängig von Deinen zu bewegenden Massen und Beschleunigungen.

Was Deine Kopplung eines PCs an Deine SPS angeht, gibts natürlich ne Menge Möglichkeiten.

Poste doch mal Deine Aufgabenstellung rein, dann kann man mit Sicherheit mehr sagen.


----------



## arena (10 Juni 2008)

Kannst du mir die genaue Adresse sagen, wo ich mir das Handbuch herunterladen kann ? Ist das dann das gleiche Handbuch wie dieses hier: 6ES7357-4AH00-8AG0 (Bestellnummer) ?

Das die Servoantriebe die ich brauche abhängig sind von den zu bewegenden Massen, das ist mir klar. Aber ich brauche für die Servomotoren auch noch Umrichter, oder ? Oder kann ich die Servomotoren direkt an die FM 357-2 anschliessen ?


Wie gesagt, ich habe noch nicht besonders viel Ahnung von dem Ganzen.


Vielen Danke,
mfg arena


----------



## Grubba (11 Juni 2008)

Hier erstmal der Link zum Handbuch:
https://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&objID=10805177&subtype=133300

-> und dann als Suchbegriff 357 eingeben. Für einen direkten Link bin ich irgendwie zu blöd... 

An die FM können weder Servo noch Schrittmotoren direkt angeschlossen werden. 
Und für Deine Servos bzw. Schrittmotoren benötigst Du dann auch noch Umrichter, bzw. Endstufen für Schrittmotoren.
Wie diese aussehen, hängt natürlich vom Hersteller ab.

Für Servomotoren gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Schnittstellen:
Einmal über den Profibus, einmal über die 0-10V Schnittstelle. 
Für Schrittmotoren steht eine Puls Richtungs Schnittstelle zur Verfügung.


----------

